# How much food for my 2lb 14oz teacup???



## CaroCaro (May 11, 2015)

Sorry.... She's 1pound 14 oz.
Trying to figure out this site.

Thank you all!!!! Hanna is doing incredibly well... She's even gained 2 oz.... Her poop is now solid. I had a second poo checked, no worms...I've been slowly making the food change. By the end of next week she will be totally on Fromm food..... But honestly, I'm not sure how much should she be eating nor how often. 
The vet tells me to give her 1/4 cup 4 times a day? I think that's too much food for a 1 pound 14 oz puppy. The bag of Fromm says: 66g. It doesn't specifi.
It's very unclear... I will call the company on Monday. But wanted to know how much do you expirienced moms feed your puppy???? How often???


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I would offer her a tablespoon full at least four times a day.

is she a puppy? or full grown?

If she's a new baby of 12 weeks old, she's a good weight. That's just about two pounds, a lot of our malts weighed that much at 12 weeks of age.

My Ava weighed 2 lbs at 6 months old...now at 6 years old she is 3 1/2 lbs. 

My Archie was 2 lbs at 12 weeks and at 11 years old weighs 8 lbs.

Abbey was around 2 lbs at 12 weeks and is now 6 lbs.

Think about the size of their tiny stomach, they can't hold much more than a tablespoon full at a sitting.

Good Luck with your pup!


----------



## CaroCaro (May 11, 2015)

Thank you soooo much!!!! 
That's exactly what my husband said,
She is 12 weeks... 1lb 14 oz now. Did you increase the amount as they got older? By how much?
Hanna is gettin a bit of tear stains, do your babies get them too??


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Matilda is 10lbs and I feed her 1/4 cup twice a day
Maddie is 4 1/2lbs and she eats a little over 1/4 cup a day


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Moochi is 2.5 lbs at just over 9 months. She eats about 1/2 cup a day. She is a very active dog. Different types of food results in different "cup" amounts. You should just let her eat more if she wants (minimum around 1/4 cup).


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

charmypoo said:


> You should just let her eat more if she wants (minimum around 1/4 cup).


You want to make sure she has enough to fuel her growth and energy but keep her at a healthy size and weight. I can't tell you how many Maltese I see that are way overweight because their owners keep feeding them just because they are hungry. I know I was guilty of that - Tessa was up to 11 pounds and her healthy weight is around 8. That's 35% overweight, which in a human is morbidly obese. What's unfortunate is that my vet at the time said nothing about it - many vets don't tell the owners that their dog is overweight because the owners get mad. 

Find a chart that shows a healthy weight and strive toward that, keeping in mind she is a puppy. Here's one I like:How to Evaluate Your Dog's Weight - For Dummies

As she gets older, if you have to work to feel her ribs under the layer of skin and fat, then feed less. If she feels bony feed more.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

CaroCaro said:


> Thank you soooo much!!!!
> That's exactly what my husband said,
> She is 12 weeks... 1lb 14 oz now. Did you increase the amount as they got older? By how much?
> Hanna is gettin a bit of tear stains, do your babies get them too??


As she grows, you can increase the amount. You'll be an expert in no time. As for the tear stains....most puppies get them and there's not much you can do about it (except to keep washing her face) until she is done teething. Just try to have patience. Other ideas are to only use ceramic, glass or stainless steel bowls. Only offer Filtered or bottled water, no red meats or food coloring or beets in her food (check the ingredients). 

At this age, don't give her Angel Eyes or anything like that in her food.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Lisi would eat rocks! Truly. She gets her allotted portion PLUS and she is still hungry! Kitzi isn't much better. I do keep weight in check due to his issue w/his legs.
Try not to obsess about food---sometimes they eat more, sometimes less. As long as their blood work is ok then keep to the schedule of what you are doing.
Welcome to SM!


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

For puppies, I don't believe we should really limit the amount of food unless the Maltese is a huge big. Yes, Moochi is one of those that will literally eat a whole bag of food if I let her.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

charmypoo said:


> For puppies, I don't believe we should really limit the amount of food unless the Maltese is a huge big. Yes, Moochi is one of those that will literally eat a whole bag of food if I let her.


Without knowing how large your dog is, I don't know if it's overweight. Over feeding as a puppy can not only lead to obesity, it can cause problems with bones and joints and irritate the digestive system.

To the OP, again, vets recommend you feed enough to maintain a healthy weight as your puppy grows. This will vary from dog to dog but you do want to start them on the right path to nutrution even as a growing puppy. If the puppy is getting too fat based on how easily you can feel ribs, then reduce the amount you feed.


----------

